# "cheese"



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahahahahahahah! That is adorable. They say that dogs look like their owners or in your case, babies look like their mommies!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Fabulous smiles from a very photogenic pair.


----------



## 10442 (Feb 26, 2013)

What a fun pic  Love seeing everyone smile. Sassy smiles a lot. But not always good at getting it on camera. I will have to see if I can find some pics to post


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

That lovely photo of you two belongs on the wall with Molly's portrait! :love2:You and Molly clearly make one another VERY happy. Seeing your photo made me happy too! :happy: I have so few picutres of Chagall and me together. I must work on that!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> That lovely photo of you two belongs on the wall with Molly's portrait! :love2:You and Molly clearly make one another VERY happy. Seeing your photo made me happy too! :happy: I have so few picutres of Chagall and me together. I must work on that!


I know what you mean......I am now trying to get more of us too! I want my memories to my family to be happy ones!!!!:nod:

P.S. You really need a portrait done ...You and Chagall are cover worthy!!!!!!!


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Beautiful pictures... thanks for sharing...


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Lovely photo of both of you and your dogs. I have no good photos of me and certainly none with my girls. I am always too busy taking photos of them.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

I recently read one of those facebook stories that changed how I do things. lol

I always hate my pictures. I'm not pretty nor photogenic. However, when I'm gone, my kids aren't going to care if it was a good picture. They are only going to want to see me, goofy smile and everything. I've been forcing myself to get in more pictures and try not to look at them haha afterwards.

So moral of story...get in more pictures people. :act-up:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Angl said:


> I recently read one of those facebook stories that changed how I do things. lol
> 
> I always hate my pictures. I'm not pretty nor photogenic. However, when I'm gone, my kids aren't going to care if it was a good picture. They are only going to want to see me, goofy smile and everything. I've been forcing myself to get in more pictures and try not to look at them haha afterwards.
> 
> So moral of story...get in more pictures people. :act-up:


That is so poignant, *Angl*. And so true!  Thanks for putting it out there. :camera:


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Great photos!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok ok new rule of the day! Get more photos taken. Grandsons need to remember Nannan as that silly funny lady with her puppies.


----------



## Curls (May 14, 2013)

My uncle recently passed away suddenly after a routine teeth cleaning led to endocarditis that was misdiagnosed as pneumonia. He was only 53. It struck all of us that his children were particularly fortunate their parents made a habit of having regular family photos taken, even if only casually. His funeral slideshow was a wonderful walk down memory lane and we all came away with an understanding of how valuable it is to have a record of our loved-one's lives. We lost 3 members of our family this year, all far too young. Never take tomorrow for granted, and participate in pictures!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

How about a smile and a kiss? :-D

Ps. I took these ones myself! strech that arm people! get in the photos! whether they are crappy quality or not, it's still a captured moment! 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Selfies!  Love them. I don't like my picture taken, either. I do it reluctantly. Love the two smiley ladies!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> Selfies!  Love them. I don't like my picture taken, either. I do it reluctantly. Love the two smiley ladies!


Selfies! Yes! That's the word I was looking for!


----------



## lfalz (May 10, 2013)

What a lovely happy picture!! Thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I love the matching smiles! What a great photo!


----------



## 10442 (Feb 26, 2013)

Love all the pics with the smiles


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What an adorable picture!!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

First new rule. Take more photos of self. It's easier if there is a dog or two in the photo. This was yesterday, and Bridget was sleeping on the back of the sofa. All of a sudden she curled around my neck and snuggled in to me. Nice!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

What a sweet photo!!! 
I wish more people would post selfies here, I love seeing the poodles and their parent  <3




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Qarza said:


> First new rule. Take more photos of self. It's easier if there is a dog or two in the photo. This was yesterday, and Bridget was sleeping on the back of the sofa. All of a sudden she curled around my neck and snuggled in to me. Nice!



Lou lays on the couch around my neck every day LOL She likes looking outside or taking a nap on my shoulder
On the last picture she is sleeping, for real!! LOL



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

That photo came out funny. I will try to upload it on the iPad app.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I hope this is better









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

AWWW Qarza.....Such a pretty pair! Yes! More pictures .....more happy memories!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Lou's Mommy is a very pretty young lady! Lou must take after her! LOL!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Not poodle, but just as cute... my mom's rescued Boston and my little grandson .


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

So precious...frameable!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Carley's Mom said:


> Not poodle, but just as cute... my mom's rescued Boston and my little grandson .




Sorry PF.......not even a Poodle can compare to a Cute Grandkid! :lollypop:


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

beautiful pics everyone!! I think I've posted this one here before, but it's a really cute picture of Portia smiling and my middle daughter - they are so happy... <3


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Such beautiful smiles.


----------

